

Easy Framework: all-in-one HTML/CSS front-end starting point - Barnabas
http://easyframework.com/

======
mtarnovan
"you must leave the footer backlink to the frameworks's homepage". Thanks,
I'll stick with Compass. Or YUI. Or 960grids. Or Blueprint.

------
DougBTX
I cringed on this line of CSS from the video:

    
    
       margin-left: -920px;
    

However the class="popup" at the end is a nice idea.

------
cschep
The voice in their introductory video is absolutely like nails on a chalk
board. The person talking doesn't have any idea what they are saying and it
shows. It actually sounds like a robot. Am I the idiot because I didn't know
it was just computer generated?

~~~
83457
sounded computer generated to me... not actually bad IMO

~~~
cschep
For a computer generAted voice it is impressive, but certainly not good
enough. I'd rather hear from a real developer hands down, it doesn't even have
to be voice talent! Just a human.

------
arnorhs
They're actually using dreamweaver. I didn't think anybody serious about
HTML/CSS/Javascript used dreamweaver.

I mean, it's a good product in it's own strength, but I wouldn't use it as a
text editor.

------
racketman4
Is this a joke?

~~~
TeHCrAzY
It's entrepreneurial at the least. Doomed to fail imho, why would I pay for
(if you want to use it without a linkback) a CSS/HTML framework, when there
are already many free versions clamouring for my attention?

~~~
Barnabas
Links please. I'm interested to hear of other projects like this, where you
get HTML + CSS + JS all ready to customize. 960, Blueprint, and YUI aren't
quite the same. This is a front-end starter package, not just another grid
system IMHO.

------
RyanMcGreal
Is this a framework or a customizable template?

~~~
asnyder
I believe it's another case of the word "framework" being bastardized. It
seems that everybody likes to call their project a "framework". No more are
the days of library, template, or package. Everything is a framework.

This makes it significantly harder for projects that are truly are frameworks
to distinguish themselves. It's a big mess. I think it might be too late
though, I fear the word is already too damaged.

